# How to Ibanez Finished Fret Ends/Edges?



## Metal_Maniac (Jan 1, 2011)

Tried searching the forum 1st, couldn't find anything. Was wondering if anyone has done a tutorial on how to finish off fret ends the same way Ibanez do, e.g. the dome shaped fret ends on Prestige and J Custom Models as shown on my J Custom Rg7 below:











These fret ends are rounder then any other ive seen and it appears that all the fret edges are almost all prefectly the same. Planning an Ibanez Build in the near future and any tips or help for copying Ibanez neck profiles and fret edges would be welcomed.

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## jymellis (Jan 1, 2011)

i dont like the edges like yours. i prefer the side of the board to be flat and even with the edges. on yours you can see the wood has been rounded at the edge and its "built-up" directly under the fretwire. its not that i dislike this "style" i just prefer the flatter edge


----------



## Thep (Jan 1, 2011)

Here's some useful reading

Untitled Document

Just google Semihemispherical fret ends and you'll get alot of good information.


----------



## Metal_Maniac (Jan 2, 2011)

jymellis said:


> i dont like the edges like yours. i prefer the side of the board to be flat and even with the edges. on yours you can see the wood has been rounded at the edge and its "built-up" directly under the fretwire. its not that i dislike this "style" i just prefer the flatter edge



Its prob not the best picture of the fret ends, looks better in person and that how Ibanez do it on there J Custom's



Thep said:


> Here's some useful reading
> 
> Untitled Document
> 
> Just google Semihemispherical fret ends and you'll get alot of good information.



Thanks Heaps!!!!


----------



## jymellis (Jan 2, 2011)

Metal_Maniac said:


> Its prob not the best picture of the fret ends, looks better in person and that how Ibanez do it on there J Custom's
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Heaps!!!!



im didnt mean, i think yours looks sloppy, and i hate it. i just meant i like the flat end better. as far ans rounded, yours look about the cleanest i have seen, and if its an ibanez, im all about it


----------



## Metal_Maniac (Jan 4, 2011)

jymellis said:


> im didnt mean, i think yours looks sloppy, and i hate it. i just meant i like the flat end better. as far ans rounded, yours look about the cleanest i have seen, and if its an ibanez, im all about it



I totally agree, for some reason i like both the Flat and rounded edges. As long as its not sharp and plays well, that's what matters


----------



## Neil (Jan 4, 2011)

Semi-hemi Fretwork - Project Guitar Forum

Hard to find a good picture of it, but I think it looks amazing, especially over binding,











I dont think they do it so round anymore, probably wasnt cost effective.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 4, 2011)

^As beautiful as those are, I prefer my fret-ends to be like a wedge. Smooth and comfy.


----------



## Jimert (Jan 6, 2011)

I know Ibanez use special fret files. I think the have them custom made and they are hard to find.


----------



## Metal_Maniac (Jan 6, 2011)

Neil said:


> Semi-hemi Fretwork - Project Guitar Forum
> 
> Hard to find a good picture of it, but I think it looks amazing, especially over binding,
> 
> ...



Wow great information! Thanks!


----------

